# products good for matting



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone out there found a new product that helps with matting. I have a puppy that matts so easily that
I'm going crazy. I have tried putting him in oil, wrapping, and just bathing and brushing. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

alot on here use quicker slicker by natures specialties and i really like the rotating teeth combs as they help alot with the matts


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There's not a matt I can't get out with John Paul Pet Instant Detangling Spray. I use it daily on my two when combing and it doesn't leave a gunky build up like so many others do. I prefer using it and a regular comb vs. a dematting tool because I feel a dematting tool really thins the coat. Of course, that's just my perspective. Several of us vendors on here sell it.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 17 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818783


> Has anyone out there found a new product that helps with matting. I have a puppy that matts so easily that
> I'm going crazy. I have tried putting him in oil, wrapping, and just bathing and brushing. Nothing seems to work.[/B]



When you put them in oil they will mat more. I did that to a maltese and ended up shaving her. I use Crown Royale magic detangling. Spray on mats and let sit a minute and brush. Also if the coat is cottony you are at a dead end. JMHO


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Cowboy Magic dentangler & shine. This was recommended to me on the boards when Tobi was a puppy and I've never felt the need to try anything else. It's made for horses but works for malts too!



edited to add that Tobi does have more of a cottony coat than a silky one and this works great.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Aug 17 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818847


> QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 17 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818783





> Has anyone out there found a new product that helps with matting. I have a puppy that matts so easily that
> I'm going crazy. I have tried putting him in oil, wrapping, and just bathing and brushing. Nothing seems to work.[/B]



When you put them in oil they will mat more. I did that to a maltese and ended up shaving her. I use Crown Royale magic detangling. Spray on mats and let sit a minute and brush. Also if the coat is cottony you are at a dead end. JMHO
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks so much, I really didn't want to use a slicker because I intend to show.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Aug 17 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818867


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Cowboy Magic dentangler & shine. This was recommended to me on the boards when Tobi was a puppy and I've never felt the need to try anything else. It's made for horses but works for malts too!
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add that Tobi does have more of a cottony coat than a silky one and this works great.[/B]


Where can you purchase this?


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 17 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818829


> alot on here use quicker slicker by natures specialties and i really like the rotating teeth combs as they help alot with the matts[/B]


Hi I went on the video and was very moved !!! My heart is hurting . This was a heartfelt video. Thank You.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi Debbie!

I am working with a very thin silk coat right now that I absolutely cannot afford to lose any hair to matting and I just put in her oil last week. So far, it's keeping the matting down but I'm also having to bathe her more frequently (every 3-4 days) What oil did you try? I'm using Neutrogena bath oil with a squirt of Coat Handler conditioner thrown in. the matting is definitely better but I have to make sure i keep on top of it. I'm sooo nervous about using the oil. but if it allows her skirt to grow and not look sparse, it will have done its job. If not? Uh, chalk it up to a learning experience, LOL. Luckily she has a very fast growing coat. I don't dare attempt to wrap her, I can see that being a very bad idea, LOL. 

I'm sure you know all the dematting tricks but what I hve been using lately is the It's a 10 spray (human stuff) and I also like Quicker Slicker. What kind of coat are you dealing with? How old is your pup? 

Another product i've been using for coat growing is Gro n Glo http://copperhillfarms.com/ It's an oil supplement. What shampoo/conditioner are you using? If you're like me, you've tried them all, LOL.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 17 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818873


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Aug 17 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818847





> QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 17 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818783





> Has anyone out there found a new product that helps with matting. I have a puppy that matts so easily that
> I'm going crazy. I have tried putting him in oil, wrapping, and just bathing and brushing. Nothing seems to work.[/B]



When you put them in oil they will mat more. I did that to a maltese and ended up shaving her. I use Crown Royale magic detangling. Spray on mats and let sit a minute and brush. Also if the coat is cottony you are at a dead end. JMHO
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks so much, I really didn't want to use a slicker because I intend to show.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Debby,

Have you tried the CC brush with the wooden pins? I find it helpful to detangling. It is pretty gentle and keeps coat, but will get into the matts. 

How old is the pup and what have you been using for her coat? 

Quicker Slicker is a spray (not a slicker brush). It is made by natures specialties.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 17 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818887


> Hi Debbie!
> 
> I am working with a very thin silk coat right now that I absolutely cannot afford to lose any hair to matting and I just put in her oil last week. So far, it's keeping the matting down but I'm also having to bathe her more frequently (every 3-4 days) What oil did you try? I'm using Neutrogena bath oil with a squirt of Coat Handler conditioner thrown in. the matting is definitely better but I have to make sure i keep on top of it. I'm sooo nervous about using the oil. but if it allows her skirt to grow and not look sparse, it will have done its job. If not? Uh, chalk it up to a learning experience, LOL. Luckily she has a very fast growing coat. I don't dare attempt to wrap her, I can see that being a very bad idea, LOL.
> 
> ...


The pup is 7mo, and I have used the same bath oil, but, I also use a heavy conditioner like wella, yes you must bath every 5 days or so. SOOOO much work . This pup matts so easily so I try My best to get her groomed daily and have been using Johnsons&Johnsons detangler, but it still does matt. I use alot of coat handler products also, but I find every coat is a bit different in its needs, so,, just like people you have to try different products. It can be very exhausting. I have probably bought 50 or so different products since I've been in the breed. lol Debby


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 17 2009, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818891


> QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 17 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818873





> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Aug 17 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818847





> QUOTE (kingregis @ Aug 17 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818783





> Has anyone out there found a new product that helps with matting. I have a puppy that matts so easily that
> I'm going crazy. I have tried putting him in oil, wrapping, and just bathing and brushing. Nothing seems to work.[/B]



When you put them in oil they will mat more. I did that to a maltese and ended up shaving her. I use Crown Royale magic detangling. Spray on mats and let sit a minute and brush. Also if the coat is cottony you are at a dead end. JMHO
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks so much, I really didn't want to use a slicker because I intend to show.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Debby,

Have you tried the CC brush with the wooden pins? I find it helpful to detangling. It is pretty gentle and keeps coat, but will get into the matts. 

How old is the pup and what have you been using for her coat? 

Quicker Slicker is a spray (not a slicker brush). It is made by natures specialties.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hi Carina, The pup is 7mo. I hope to bring her out in Sept. You saw her at Manassas. Where do you get a cc brush? And I'm not familiar with quicker slicker spray. Who sells it. Thanks, Debby


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Cowboy Magic is available at horse.com but I pick it up at my local feed store. One tube will last ages because it's so concentrated.


----------

